# Extra Manish Molly



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I posted this on RM but thought I'd slap this here too. So here's my brakeless Molly and a big thanks to the guys at Union Street and Aaron at Solid. I barely slapped her together late last night so I have had but a couple mins of ride time. The tt and cs length I'll have to get used to. I'm moving from a 19.75tt and 10.25cs lengths so it's a big move for me.

Frame: Molly brakeless
Stem: Solid
Bars: Solid
Grips: S&M
Headset: FSA Pig unsealed (changing to Solid soon)
Forks: Identiti Jump
Rims: Sun BFR
Front Hub: Ody Hazard
Rear Hub: Ody Hazard 11t
Cranks: Profile 180mm
Sprocket: Solid 24t
Chain: KMC Halflink
Pedals: Animal Hammies
Tires: Special Ed Rhythm front, Sport Compount rear
Seat: WTP
Post: Shadow
Clamp: S&M


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Those are some huge crank arms. 

Edited with a smilie, which shows how that comment was meant. Thanks sitting duck.


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

nice, i can dig it. Reminds me of an old school hotrod with the primer/red scheme. Sweet bike for sure.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice lookin bike. I'm curious what made you choose to run brakeless?


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

i like it. any guess on the weight?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

> nice, i can dig it. Reminds me of an old school hotrod with the primer/red scheme. Sweet bike for sure.


EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING!!!!! nice ride tho :thumbsup:


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

That is beautiful. One of my, if not THE favourite rides on the forum for sure. Any weight guesses?


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2006)

TXneedmountain said:


> nice lookin bike. I'm curious what made you choose to run brakeless?


He's for real dog... that's why. 

The bike turned out totally sick... Two thumbs up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Those are some huge crank arms.


Different strokes for different folks&#8230;

Everyone should run ??? length arms?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Different strokes for different folks&#8230;
> 
> Everyone should run ??? length arms?


I run 170mm, but yes, to each his own, it's just that having 180mm arms on a 24 incher would make me scared of hanging a pedal onto something. I'm not bashing agaisnt it, I'd just be uncomfortable riding a set of those.

Maybe it's because I ride trails with my bike too so I need more clearance. I dunno.

I like the colour scheme.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Yep, definitely one of the hottest rides I've seen. It's a trip. It's got a funky beat. And I can bug out to it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Sick bike man.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

loven it, sick colors, brakless is nice


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I have 180s on my 24" bike. 5mm = 0.1968498 inches.... it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Rolex Jr. (Aug 13, 2005)

ultra sick ride! It is definately one of the illest rides built for sure! My only question is with 24" and a rigid fork, why not just a BMX? I'm not trying to bash, just interested in the motivation.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the comments and the hot rod look was exactly what I was shooting for. I've been riding 180s on my 20 with a 19.75tt, barspin all the time and don't clip my toes. I like the leverage 180s give so I went with that when I built my Molly.

The rigid fork was b/c I'm used to riding 20s and I think the squish will throw me off. I'll prolly be riding more street/park with her just cuz there's more of that than trails. I def will be making the travel now to the trails with her and think the rigid will feel just fine.

About why not just bmx I have a 20 now and just wanted to build something similar but longer tt. The Molly looked hotter than hell when I seen a couple built up and was lucky to get a hold of Lee when I did. They were just about to start up a new batch of frames and I ride brakeless. So I asked him if that were possible and the timing was right. For me brakes seem to get in the way, I've almost broke my fingers too many times when I was learning certain tricks. Got mad enough and took em off, haven't looked back since.

My 20 weighs 35lbs and she feels close. I'm gonna run to my lbs tomorrow night and planned on weighing her. With pegs I'm guessing 34lbs.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Redclover said:


> Guy posts a whole new ride and your only comment is huge crank arms? Your retarded and have a short "member"


Okay, did you read ALL the thread before posting that? I have a second post a few posts later, did you even read it?

Care to explain all the sudden hate? What's with the hate agaisnt Nemesis Project as well? What do *YOU* ride?

I never said anything about disliking the bike, in fact: I like it. I like the colour scheme, and I bet it rides very well(don't see many of those around in my part of Canada, so I can't try one unless I buy one), I only said I'd be uncomfortable riding that long crankarms on that small a bike, it's a personal preference, not a personal attack buddy. For skatepark and street, I bet it makes no matter, but like I said, my NemPro is my do-it-all bike, so I trail ride it, light downhill it, freeride it, ride it to the girlfriend's, DJ it, street it, you name it.

As far as me being retarded, you don't know me and I don't know you, you have no clue who I am and you can't judge me by a single post. If anything, you're the retarded one. I'm trying to be as helpful as possible on this forum and I don't see the point in your useless flame.

And e-discussions about "member" size is just about as useful as banging your head against a well repeatedly. It does nothing good for society and you end up with a headache.

Next time, try to back up your flame with something constructive, I'm always open to suggestions.

Edit:
ServeEm: Sorry about the thread jack, it won't happen again
Redclove: I just saw I even tried to help you out with your decision of a dobe vs a top, what did you end up getting if you got anything?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ServeEm said:


> Thanks for the comments and the hot rod look was exactly what I was shooting for. I've been riding 180s on my 20 with a 19.75tt, barspin all the time and don't clip my toes. I like the leverage 180s give so I went with that when I built my Molly.
> 
> The rigid fork was b/c I'm used to riding 20s and I think the squish will throw me off. I'll prolly be riding more street/park with her just cuz there's more of that than trails. I def will be making the travel now to the trails with her and think the rigid will feel just fine.
> 
> ...


Ah! I see you're used to that length then, it must be no problem at all to you. I'm not sure I've got the balls required to try brakeless(especially not with the crazy drivers around here), but it may be worth a shot one day.

That weight seems abnormally high to me, especially on the 20'', is that even right?? My nempro ended up at 32lbs even, with a DH tube in the back and pretty heavy wheels, heavy BMX chain and cheapo no-name 3 piece cranks that weight probably twice what your profiles do. Something just doesn't add up right, it can't be that much?? Are pegs THAT heavy? And brakeless too?

Sorry about the rambling, it just seems weird to me, your bike screams light.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks clean 'n' smooth. I dig that black/red combo. The same as on Snaky's ride.
Ride it hard, cheers. =)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> Looks clean 'n' smooth. I dig that black/red combo. The same as on Snaky's ride.
> Ride it hard, cheers. =)


Hey, there's a reason I said I liked the colour scheme, he has the same as me, minus the silvery-grey fork.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Ah! I see you're used to that length then, it must be no problem at all to you. I'm not sure I've got the balls required to try brakeless(especially not with the crazy drivers around here), but it may be worth a shot one day.
> 
> That weight seems abnormally high to me, especially on the 20'', is that even right?? My nempro ended up at 32lbs even, with a DH tube in the back and pretty heavy wheels, heavy BMX chain and cheapo no-name 3 piece cranks that weight probably twice what your profiles do. Something just doesn't add up right, it can't be that much?? Are pegs THAT heavy? And brakeless too?
> 
> Sorry about the rambling, it just seems weird to me, your bike screams light.


You don't expect me to give a polite reply to that do you? ((That weight seems abnormally high to me, especially on the 20'', is that even right??)) I weighed it at two diff occasions, it's a warpig w/ super fortress forks. 48h triple wall rims, 180 mega x cranks and 4 pegs. it weighs 35lbs. You know the only people that said it's not right or you're lying are kids. 35 isn't abnormal.

The weight on the Molly was just a guess. Yea she feels pretty close to my 20 but still lighter. I don't have the pegs on now till I get comf with the 24" wheels and longer tt.

I take it it's still raining outside where you're at.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ServeEm said:


> You don't expect me to give a polite reply to that do you?


Don't take it that way, I meant no offense saying that, jeez. It just seemed high to me, most 20's I've held felt much lighter than my bike although I have no real weights to back it up. I figured a 20 just had to be lighter than a dj bike, I mean everything is smaller. But I just noticed you said it has 4 pegs, so it makes much more sense now. The 20's I held had only one side pegs or no pegs, double wall rims 36h and generally a light build. I have no experience whatsoever on 20's so I don't know what's light and what isn't. No need to call me a kid for that. Can't a guy be surprised?

It was just an assumption on my part, not a hard fact. I'm definitely not hatin', I remember seeing your 20 a few months back, in a grind picture(down a stair I think?) and I remember thinking it looked awesome, I wish I could do that.(Guess I'll have to add a 20'' to my bike quiver later on eh?)

Wow, cool off people, you guys make me feel like everything I post is a flame when it just isn't.



ServeEm said:


> I take it it's still raining outside where you're at.


I don't know how to take that comment, is that a question or a way to tell me I post too much?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

You're comments are pretty direct and come off as arrogant at times. Not all the time but pretty often. I mean damn, the first post on this thread and all you say is, "Those are some huge crank arms." Not that I am or the other kats on this board are over sensitive, it's that arrogant. I didn't really care when I read it but it did stand out. 

Back to the f'n topic of this thread that's been railed. I don't know how you did it Snaky, building a set up on off season. Hell I built mine mid week and I'm spliting at the sides wanting to ride it. That's peddy but that's me, I need to ride as much as possible or I'm not right. So with a new build sitting at home is killing me. Can't ride after work either this week cuz I have my daughters' open house and mom is in town visiting.

I believe this weekend we'll be heading to the trails cuz I have a feeling she's gonna fit perfect. I never liked dj'n on 20s, mostly did em on a 26 so this should be right.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

really nice...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

It's way to easy to jump to conlusions when all you have is text.... snaky maybe should have added some smilies or something to his comments if you guys are going to assume he's bashing you. I don't think this is the case at all. No arrogance is intended, so chill bros.... 
Go ride those kickass bikes, and be happy.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Just thought I would clear the air for a moment.. For comparisons sake Sean's bike which uses an older gen frame weighs in at 26.3 lbs my personal bike goes 27 even with pegs. I would guess Serve'ems set up to be at 30.. you have to remember he is using quite good but nonetheless heavy tires, a bmx stem and thick steel bars. 

The Union-Street Molly Maguire weighs in about .5 lbs heavier than a BMX frame (obviously every tube is longer); likewise, mtb forks rigid or otherwise add weight over a bmx fork.. Weightwise the balance of components can be pretty similiar.. If you used a similiar build to a 23lb bmx bike you would end up with a 24 or 25 lb Molly.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ServeEm said:


> You're comments are pretty direct and come off as arrogant at times. Not all the time but pretty often. I mean damn, the first post on this thread and all you say is, "Those are some huge crank arms." Not that I am or the other kats on this board are over sensitive, it's that arrogant. I didn't really care when I read it but it did stand out.
> 
> Back to the f'n topic of this thread that's been railed. I don't know how you did it Snaky, building a set up on off season. Hell I built mine mid week and I'm spliting at the sides wanting to ride it. That's peddy but that's me, I need to ride as much as possible or I'm not right. So with a new build sitting at home is killing me. Can't ride after work either this week cuz I have my daughters' open house and mom is in town visiting.
> 
> I believe this weekend we'll be heading to the trails cuz I have a feeling she's gonna fit perfect. I never liked dj'n on 20s, mostly did em on a 26 so this should be right.


I'm sorry it came off as arrogant, english isn't my first language and sometimes I pick the wrong words for my meaning and whatnot. No offense was meant and I hope none was taken.

As far as building in the off season goes, it wasn't all that bad, since it was the off season. Up here you can only ride from say, beginning of May when there's good weather, to the end of september, that leaves a lot of time to ponder a build. Don't worry, I was just as itching to ride as you. Imagine having your Molly in your room, fully built, in february, and not being able to ride it until May. That's just how I felt.

I'm currently itching as well, it's crappy outside and I have to study math instead of riding, it really blows.

Again sorry ServeEm, it came out way wrong.

Edit: Sittingduck, good idea, smilies are good. I should use them more often.:thumbsup:


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

30 sounds about right, I was hoping my Molly would come out lighter than my 20. I almost went with 48h wheels but thought I might as well try to shed a little weight for fun. Both me and my boy are loving the way the Molly feels. He has one he's building up that's just about done. I believe he just needs to build his front wheel.

Staring at my bike from Feb to May wouldn't work. I'd have to put it in my closet or somewhere out of sight. That or take a road trip to somewhere where there's sunshine. I think I'm gonna ride downtown for a night ride. I need to re learn manuals, I'm having to squat hella low to keep my front end up. Not used to that, plus the timing on hopping up to sub pads and benches. I knicked my front tire a few times on a hop manual. Bigger wheels and tt makes a big diff.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ServeEm said:


> 30 sounds about right, I was hoping my Molly would come out lighter than my 20. I almost went with 48h wheels but thought I might as well try to shed a little weight for fun. Both me and my boy are loving the way the Molly feels. He has one he's building up that's just about done. I believe he just needs to build his front wheel.
> 
> Staring at my bike from Feb to May wouldn't work. I'd have to put it in my closet or somewhere out of sight. That or take a road trip to somewhere where there's sunshine. I think I'm gonna ride downtown for a night ride. I need to re learn manuals, I'm having to squat hella low to keep my front end up. Not used to that, plus the timing on hopping up to sub pads and benches. I knicked my front tire a few times on a hop manual. Bigger wheels and tt makes a big diff.


A road trip would've rocked, but it wouldn't be easy being a full time student. I would do trackstands in the basement for a bit then I'd feel the bike looking at me funny kinda saying "wanna take me outside now? this sucks."


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Yea we're planning on a road trip for xmas to AZ. They got a couple new parks, one dedicated to bmx, looks bad ass. Plus Phx has hella street, a lot of their canal systems have huge hips and bus stops that but up against them. Then of course you have ASU with hella hitable stuff and the females are hitable too.

Also going to SoCal next month so I might have to bring the Molly there too.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

just saw this... been away for a bit...

BEST BICYCLE I'VE SEEN HERE. recognize. giving props straight up.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

that thing is dumb sick!!!!


----------



## 501 (Jan 27, 2007)

bike looks sick:thumbsup: 

i have one question how did you get solid bars for that thing  and they make the best headset ever:thumbsup: 

got me thinking about losing the suspension and trying out a rigid set up


----------



## Rolex Jr. (Aug 13, 2005)

Do you think turndowns will be possible with this setup? I am still trying to find a mountain bike that can handle them without having to run a ton of headtube spacers or three inch bars. Have fun at the trails, i'm jealous!


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks again for the compliments, I'm lovin the hell outta her. How I came about the Solid bars is I was at their shop picking up a stem and sprocket. After chop it up with the kats there he asked what I was thowing them on. I told him about the Molly and he said they've been making mtn bike parts also. Then he showed me the bars and I grabbed em up. Yea I'm waiting to grab the freaking headsets which should be ready this week. Aaron's also welded me up some sick 4 bars for my 20! Can't wait to try em out.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ServeEm said:


> Thanks again for the compliments, I'm lovin the hell outta her. How I came about the Solid bars is I was at their shop picking up a stem and sprocket. After chop it up with the kats there he asked what I was thowing them on. I told him about the Molly and he said they've been making mtn bike parts also. Then he showed me the bars and I grabbed em up. Yea I'm waiting to grab the freaking headsets which should be ready this week. Aaron's also welded me up some sick 4 bars for my 20! Can't wait to try em out.


excellent.

Yeah, I've got a Solid headset right now too. Only bad part is if you ride trails a lot or if you ever ride or keep your bike in the rain (which I don't do often) since the bearings are just free floating roller. I packed mine up nicely with Phil Wood green goo and she's all good so far though. :thumbsup: 
I also have two sets of some older Solid 3" rise X 25" wide mtb bars. They have a very very straight, flat bend so I don't like them as much as my Jesme Cigs but they are still cool.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

It's unofficial but I checked the weight at my buddy's place which has an accurate scale. 29lbs. I'm gonna swing by the lbs today to confirm. Till then here's a couple action pics from the bike park in Folsom.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Woot! First reply after the pics, but yah sweet ride, and some how I always pictured you as that guy in your sig, but I guess it's good you don't actually look like that.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

We have the same lid. Fun pics, lookin' forward to more, and to postin' some of my own.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

*Inspiration*

Hey,
Whats that headtube angle ?
That bike lights a fire........... very sweet bro.
RTW.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

skinys brakless=big balls


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> skinys brakless=big balls


Pffft, he's cheatin', he has those bails of hay to cushoin the fall!:thumbsup:

Edit: On a more(or less) serious note, I am hella jealous of your hella fun bike park. Why won't quebec city realize that there are just about as much skaters as there are bikers??


----------

